# TAG Serial Numbers



## ebenck (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there a reference source to trace the serial number on my TAG in order to find out when it was made? I have looked on their website, but I do not find anything specific about serial numbers. Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

ebenck said:


> Is there a reference source to trace the serial number on my TAG in order to find out when it was made? I have looked on their website, but I do not find anything specific about serial numbers. Thanks!


If anyone finds it, please post it! I have never seen a serial number matched to anything let alone date list...


----------



## ebenck (Feb 22, 2011)

I checked the TAG website. The following is what they say about serial numbers. I would expect that since the serial number is used to vet a TAG timepiece, they must keep some type of log/list. Any idea how this information can be made available would be appreciated. How do other manufacturers handle serial number validation?

*A Serial Number is unique to each timepiece. Serial Numbers are extremely important because they prove that you own an authentic TAG Heuer timepiece.*
*It is located on the back of your watch
There are two numbers on the caseback of your watch. One number is directly below the other. The number below is your Serial Number e.g. SR4097. In general, a TAG Heuer serial number is comprised of two letters and four numbers. However, there may be exceptions.( 3 letters with 3 numbers or 6 numbers) *


----------



## jtw9301 (Jul 15, 2010)

If your TAG Heuer is a quartz and has an ETA movement it is usually stamped with a # right under the TAG Heuer stamp on the movement, (example: 2-88) for month and year (movement). Not sure about automatics though... There are some good standard posts that discuss models at the top of the TAG Heuer forum page. Check through these, or post your watch, I'm sure more knowledgable people than I can age your watch.

-J


----------



## CrownUp (Mar 7, 2011)

I carefully examined my TAG Link Calibre 6 for any other distinguishing marks on the caseback, and came up with the following:

The "lugs" integrally cast on either side of the case include the following laser etched numbers: "3083 G"
This designation appears on BOTH side of the case, in other words on both "lugs" at which point the bracelet attaches. I am pretty sure there is a fancy term for the "lugs", but I think you understand what I am describing.

I just purchased the watch in January, 2011. It is my first, and only, TAG. I would be interested in knowing of these numbers carry any importance with regards to date of manufacture, model number etc.. 

Hopefully, I have not given out a special number that can be used by people who fake TAG's- that would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## CrownUp (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone had an opportunity to gain more information on TAG serial numbers? See my posts above. It would be interesting to know if serial numbers are recorded at the factory and can be traced. I "registered" my new Link- can it be verified as authentic now?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

CrownUp said:


> Has anyone had an opportunity to gain more information on TAG serial numbers? See my posts above. It would be interesting to know if serial numbers are recorded at the factory and can be traced. I "registered" my new Link- can it be verified as authentic now?


The registration process just throws data into the 'send junk mail to this person' folder. No authenticity checks are made, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## swisswatchlover (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have also bought my first TAG, a Link Calibre 6 and I can see some numbers on the "lugs" which connect to the dial. Also, there are a few other numbers.....

one with EW and other with WJ.....which one would be the serial number ?



CrownUp said:


> I carefully examined my TAG Link Calibre 6 for any other distinguishing marks on the caseback, and came up with the following:
> 
> The "lugs" integrally cast on either side of the case include the following laser etched numbers: "3083 G"
> This designation appears on BOTH side of the case, in other words on both "lugs" at which point the bracelet attaches. I am pretty sure there is a fancy term for the "lugs", but I think you understand what I am describing.
> ...


----------



## CrownUp (Mar 7, 2011)

The "WJ" number letter combination is the full model number of your watch. There is a post here that explains the designation of every letter and number. The "EW" designation is probably the serial number. On my LINK, the numbers are right across from one another on the back of the case. My serial number starts with the letters EYY...... I did register the watch on the TAG website. I was curious if the serial number could tell me when it was made etc. I was hoping there would be a "list" somewhere, but so far no luck. Maybe need to call TAG and ask them?? Please post any information you discover! Thanks !


----------

